# Selling gear on Craigslist



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

BuzzMates:

I have listed a couple of Boats on Craigslist recently and have gotten a number of responses that are suspicious. I have never sold anything on Craigslist before so I am not sure if they are legit inquiries, or some attempt to defraud me.

On three occasions someone has texted me and said they are going to send me a cashier's Check, wait for me to deposit it and have it clear and then arrange for pickup. The offers were from three different phone numbers but were all eerily consistent in their contents.

I have responded to all that the terms are cash and carry, I don't want a check and I don't want to hold their boat after it is theirs.

Does anybody have any experience with this stuff?

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

Cash or no deal on Craigslist, in my opinion. No holds and no games with checks. Craigslist is full of people trying to scam, I always feel a good rule is to not trust anyone.


----------



## twmartin (Apr 3, 2007)

I just Googled this issue and found the the Craigslist Scams page that described this exact event.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

I'll send you a check for $10,000. You deposit the check and keep $3500. Wire me back the $6500 that is over payment and I will contact a "shipping control officer" to collect the merchandise.... 

You could string along the scammer and have them send the fake check, play up a story on how hard life is and how you have not been able to get the fake check to the bank...etc, etc (see link for ideas on how to scam the scammer: Busted Up Cowgirl)
OR
Meet me in person and hand me cash or verified funds check or Paypal me the $$ and I will wait to ship the merch until the Paypal $$ are deposited to my account. Anything else leaves you open to getting scammed.


----------



## Lebowski (Aug 19, 2015)

The whole thing sounds weird, but I'm not smart enough to figure this out. What's the point of the scam? Wasting your time with going to the bank to be denied on depositing a phony cashier's check?

Edit - didn't see the post above. Figured the cashier check would be for the amount you were asking for. See, I'm not that smart. And there's no way I'd do any of that, just trying to figure the angle.


----------



## CB Rob (Feb 13, 2010)

sometimes the cashier check clears at first, you send off some money to the scam artist and later the bank holds you accountable for the bogus check. It's a well known scam.

Cash deals only when selling or buying on craigslist.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

This thread is starting to give me a bad feeling about the deal I'm doing with the widow of the former Nigerian Minister of Justice who needs help getting her late husband's $20,000,000 out of Botswana....

But seriously, with CL, cash or no deal. Meet in a well lit parking lot to do the deal.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

You might try giving the reader specific instructions in the ad, like "respond with your phone number in the title and I will reply promptly." This helps weed out the spam and keeps you from having to post your own number online.

I meet in a public place to make the transaction and I don't give the person my address. After the sale I don't want someone showing up with questions or concerns. I also will entertain offers, but not once I've taken the time to meet them and inflated to boat. If someone tries to haggle at this point I walk.

I've had good luck selling all kinds of stuff on Craigslist, but people are flakes.I never hold anything for anyone; the first to hand me cash gets it. 

Last but not least, take the ad down as soon as you make the sale. It's the courteous thing to do.


----------



## onefatdog (Oct 25, 2003)

duh, who buys used kayaks and gear with cashiers checks?
Scammers, 
CL is full of'm


----------



## mowgli (Feb 24, 2010)

From Craigslist page:

craigslist | about > scams


----------



## evL_MT (May 8, 2015)

Oh boy, one can can go on and on about this subject. Everyone's advise given so far is good. But I would tell you first off to go with your gut obviously. Even with eBay. 
I have done several transactions through CL, buying and selling, everyone of them has been fine. A central location is good but I've visited with folks at their property, and I've had them come to mine. Only if in both cases we talked on the phone first. But if I get a response from someone whose spelling, punctuation, and overall grammar is that of a four year old I walk right away. Even if their selling and can't construct a paragraph, I'm not buying. And if they don't respond with a phone number I don't think their serious at all. Click on the link that brendodendo has in his post above. Read that. I would have been done with them from the first response. Now a typo or so ya, we're all guilty of that. I'm no English scholar but reading, "im wantin you lawn mowr. what the lowest price", makes me want to put the XDM up to their forehead. 
And as it has been mentioned. Cash on the barrel head, and meeting in person, is the best. But... PayPal is a great tool. Don't deal with any checks or money orders what so ever. Checks are so 1980's, I can't even remember the last time I wrote a check. I've pushed up to 2K so far with a CL transaction using PayPal and all was good. I felt confident the whole time. Of course I talked with the chap on the phone a few times prior to sending money. If they say they don't have a PP account, well they don't need one to move money, that's not a legitimate excuse. 

Back to the gut thing... Works every time. You'll know when you have a serious legitimate buyer with money. 



twmartin said:


> I have responded to all that the terms are cash and carry, I don't want a check and I don't want to hold their boat after it is theirs.


Good Idea!!!


----------



## jonseim (May 27, 2006)

I also prefer to meet in public places. One that I was slightly suspicious about had me try something that I liked. We had agreed to meet at a grocery store, but based on their location and mine, I suggested we meet at the police station and we can make the sale there. Never heard back so glad I wasn't going to a robbery. I always drive by public meeting places for purchases up to 15 minutes before and have already asked what kind of car they'll be coming in. This way, I can watch them approach and see if anything is funky. 
I always go armed.
Your gut is a pretty good tool, use it!


----------



## formerflatlander (Aug 8, 2013)

Bought and sold stuff on cl, including buying my tomcat. If you can communicate on a phone call, or maybe even text it is likely ok. Otherwise delete the message and move on. Anytime you post an ad, you always seem to get one scammer. The check thing also gets into account info. Cash, though the buyer on my tomcat took a money order. Have a listing for tools and already had one bogus email. Delete and done.


----------



## John the welder (May 2, 2009)

You can stop payment on a cashiers check and if it's out of state it's hard and expensive do do anything about it. If you agree to hold a check you lose most of your rights under the bad check law. Cash works the best.


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## jones boater (Jun 27, 2009)

*No texts*

Don't put your phone number in. Make them respond via email through CL. Every time I put my phone number in I get scam texts. So far, if I make them go thru CL email I've not got any scammers.

If someone is really interested, they will give you their phone number and you can call them.


----------



## heytat (Jan 5, 2009)

I have had better luck selling old boating stuff on Craigslist than I have had here on MB. 

Every time I have tried to sell something on here I get a bunch of drama about what my asking price should be. On Craigslist I have gotten some scam replies of course, but no one felt the need to tell me what my asking price should be. I have received offers lower than my asking price, we negotiated, and settled on a price we both agreed on.

Easy peezy.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

I had one offer to buy a raft sight unseen. Strike 1. Grammar was obviously that of a foreigner or a complete dolt. Strike 2. They then proposed some mumbo jumbo about check exchanges and me paying a shipping company before they came to pick it up. Strike 3 and you're out. That whole thing took one email each way to determine they were scammers, and I called them out for it as blatant thievery and pathetic laziness. If they put that effort into legit activities they could actually make a living. I sent the emails to craigslist but I can only imagine how many of those they receive.

So it's not difficult to see the scam coming, this one had lights and sirens all over it. If it sounds wrong it is.

Now on the other hand, I've had several transactions through Mtn Buzz classifieds that have gone over as smooth as they can, no problems with trust or follow through from anyone over 8-10 transactions both buying and selling. One factor would be the limited niche audience of Mtn Buzz vs. untold #'s of Craigslist pages.


----------



## benR (Aug 5, 2014)

I am always annoyed when a seller insists on cash when PayPal and venmo are essentially a cash transaction. Looking forward to the day when people will generally trust some form of instantaneous digital transaction as much as cash. For one, I hate showing up to meet a stranger who knows I'm carrying a huge wad of cash


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

benR said:


> I am always annoyed when a seller insists on cash when PayPal and venmo are essentially a cash transaction. Looking forward to the day when people will generally trust some form of instantaneous digital transaction as much as cash. For one, I hate showing up to meet a stranger who knows I'm carrying a huge wad of cash
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Most of the instant transactions take a day or two and can be cancelled by the sender. Cash is the way to go.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

benR said:


> For one, I hate showing up to meet a stranger who knows I'm carrying a huge wad of cash
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


This is why they make guns.


----------



## amv48 (Mar 27, 2011)

As already posted, reply cash only and meet in person or no deal, and they quickly go away. I had the same experience earlier this year w my boat. The guy had a story and gave me a name and I google searched the name and it was a grad student, as he said. However, when he asked me to set up a paypal and told me he was in Texas, I'm in NY, it didn't add up. Then someone sent me a link to craigslist scams and it was right out of the article. Set up a paypal, I'll put the money in, you front for the shipping, then when the item is delivered, a compliant is filed through PayPal, the money is taken back out, and you just lost your item and the shipping cost you fronted. They do this with cars all the time. Harder with boats because these idiots don't know anything about rubber, so that should send up red flags right away.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## OregonRafter (Jan 30, 2013)

benR said:


> I am always annoyed when a seller insists on cash when PayPal and venmo are essentially a cash transaction. Looking forward to the day when people will generally trust some form of instantaneous digital transaction as much as cash. For one, I hate showing up to meet a stranger who knows I'm carrying a huge wad of cash
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


I'd never use PayPal for craigslist sale. The scammer can charge back the payment. Also they will use a stolen PayPal accounts or are using this to trick you into stealing your PayPal account. Payment by cashiers checks are just as bad. It is a fake check. 

Cash and in person deals only!

The scammers are easy to spot. Broken English, general emails that never mentions the sale item specifically, and the seller can't pick up the item and wants to make arrangements through a third party to pick it up. Oh and often they are in some remote place with only email access so of course can't be reached by phone. 

My favorite though is when they contact you by email under some name. The next time they respond it is under a different name. They really aren't very smart.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 7, 2008)

I have bought and sold lots of kayaks, bikes, etc. on Craigslist as well as EBay and never had a problem. Cash and carry for Craigslist items is good advice. But even there you have to be cautious, specially if you are alone. Sometimes, the only buyer or seller is far away and shipping is required to complete the transaction. Even then, I have had no problem by offering a deposit and paying the balance when I get shipping confirmation. For expensive items, you might want to consider Escrow.com. They hold the money in escrow until the deal is complete. They charge a % of the transaction, but it may be worth it for peace of mind. People have sold items worth thousands that way.


----------



## LochsaIdaho (Jun 25, 2012)

benR said:


> I am always annoyed when a seller insists on cash when PayPal and venmo are essentially a cash transaction. Looking forward to the day when people will generally trust some form of instantaneous digital transaction as much as cash. For one, I hate showing up to meet a stranger who knows I'm carrying a huge wad of cash
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz



I hate giving PayPal a cut of the game.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

benR said:


> I am always annoyed when a seller insists on cash when PayPal and venmo are essentially a cash transaction. Looking forward to the day when people will generally trust some form of instantaneous digital transaction as much as cash. For one, I hate showing up to meet a stranger who knows I'm carrying a huge wad of cash
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Haha, this is the dirtbag paddling community we're talking about here (We all know you don't have a big wad of cash ). While some of us might be semi-tech-savvy, some of us don't wanna bother with setting up some stupid Paypal account. What's venmo?


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

benR said:


> I am always annoyed when a seller insists on cash when *PayPal and venmo are essentially a cash transaction.* Looking forward to the day when people will generally trust some form of instantaneous digital transaction as much as cash. For one, I hate showing up to meet a stranger who knows I'm carrying a huge wad of cash
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz



So not true. Just look up paypal scams. If you ship to someone who uses paypal, only ship to their primary address listed with paypal. Not always as easy as one might think to get. If I pay with paypal and have you send product to different address, I can call paypal and say I never got product. If you hand deliver it, how dose the seller prove transfer of goods to buyer. Paypal always believes the buyer and its the sellers responsibility to prove that the product transferred. A signed shipping recipient is about the only way paypal verifies transfer of sale. Good luck on fighting paypal too. Its happened to me and I was out $250.

If your worried about caring cash, do your business in a bank. Just saying.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

The art in this game is called CYA. I can spot a nigerian scam from a mile. The crook down the road not so much. I bought a seemingly good snowblower from CL and picked up in person. Ran great and fluids were clean, it blew up on the 2nd use. I also bought my drysuit from CL. Seller was in CA. I sent 1/3 $ via PayPal. When I got shipping confirmation, I sent another 1/3 $. When I received the suit and verified that it was as advertised, I sent the last 1/3 $. When dealing with $$ online, send only to primary shipping address, verify that the email you have been using for correspondence is the same email used by PayPal. Play a smart game. Most scams revolve around emotions. Don't let your emotions or emotional attachment to the "thing" get the best of you.


----------



## benR (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I stand corrected and am glad I engaged in this conversation. This article confirms that you are correct and I was wrong: Venmo is More Like a Check than Cash, Which Helps Scammers 

Still looking forward to the day when there is a trusted digital transaction that is as good as cash for arms-length transactions with strangers. Doesn't seem like we're there yet.


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

benR said:


> Thanks for the info. I stand corrected and am glad I engaged in this conversation. This article confirms that you are correct and I was wrong: Venmo is More Like a Check than Cash, Which Helps Scammers
> 
> Still looking forward to the day when there is a trusted digital transaction that is as good as cash for arms-length transactions with strangers. Doesn't seem like we're there yet.


We are, sorta. I think. I discovered it by accident. My bank has started offering something called Pop Money which seems pretty close to cash in my experience. You initiate the transaction, they hit your account for the amount specified and send the seller an email with instructions for claiming the funds. If the seller doesn't claim the funds within ten days they revert to your account. If anything it appears to favor the seller since I didn't see any way of clawing back the funds in case of an issue, but I'm not sure.

I recently bought something from Buzz classifieds and the seller very kindly agreed to ship it to me but preferred a bank check to the electronic transaction. I mailed him a money order and he sent me the item immediately following receipt. He gave me a great deal and every time I see it on my raft I smile. Still nothing like good old fashioned trust, but I understand that's not always realistic. Sigh.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

I have used Google wallet to avoid PayPal fees. Seems to be pretty convient can do from smart phones in parking lots as long as both parties have a Google account. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

Paul7 said:


> I have used Google wallet to avoid PayPal fees. Seems to be pretty convient can do from smart phones in parking lots as long as both parties have a Google account.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


for craigslist deals, I use Square when they don't have cash, and just charge them %3 more. (so far no complaints from anybody) but I haven't sold anything really big on CL so the 3% hasn't been a big deal to anybody yet. And I swipe their cards so there's less chance of a charge back.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

I am thanking you in advance for your help with my complikaton. 
My dear mother passed a few days ago leaving me with a most fine inflatible raft that was used by Magor Powel in his travels down the kolorado river.
It is in gud condishun but my bruther is tring to sell it even tho mother likes me beter.
If you will pleasur me for taking this raft to you I will send it to you.
I just need $2,000 to help ship it to you.
send to me at

1 skam rd
Abuja Nigeria
...........................................

Seriously, there's a similar scam for Publishers clearing house. You even get a check for $5,000,000 right there in the envelope. Not sure exactly how it works, but you deposit it in the bank and the robbers get your account number and viola! While the check bounces your account gets cleaned out.

The moral of the story is, as the number of zeros increases, your paranoia should increase ten fold. And, if the deal involves beer be very, very careful. We all know what any self respecting river rat will do for beer.


----------



## stuntmansteve (Apr 28, 2008)

Just tell them to "show me the money"... cash that is! I sell lots of stuff on CL, including rafts, but never take checks of any kind and most people expect to pay with cash. Still every now and then a CLF (Craigslist flake) gets through.....


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

I listed my 1992 Camaro for sale on CL, told someone my address to come by and look at it. They never showed. In the following weeks someone tried to steal it three times, causing more damage to the steering column and ignition than the car was worth. They never got the car because of a magnetic ignition lock. An abundance of caution may be warranted. Well lit parking lot indeed.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Roguelawyer (Apr 2, 2015)

Andy H. said:


> This thread is starting to give me a bad feeling about the deal I'm doing with the widow of the former Nigerian Minister of Justice who needs help getting her late husband's $20,000,000 out of Botswana....
> 
> But seriously, with CL, cash or no deal. Meet in a well lit parking lot to do the deal.


Ya made me laugh.


----------



## stuntmansteve (Apr 28, 2008)

Just sold a rowing frame on CL for cash on the same day I posted the ad. Might even take the buyer on an upcoming Chama trip. Most people are OK, especially boaters. Its the other stuff that pretty much any old Schmoe would want that brings in the CLF's.....


----------



## paulster (May 27, 2011)

Using weird terminology and poor writing skills as a clue seems good but limited - at some point, someone clever is going to learn good written english and maybe even do some research and sent a personalized message. And I agree with those not so confident about Paypal. I sell a lot on Paypal and have had a couple of charges disputed (misunderstandings). Getting that resolved and getting money released is somewhere between hard and impossible - their system seems oriented to protecting the buyer. At least the seller is charged penalties when that happens...

I don't know of a good way to sell and ship. If I were selling boating gear, I'd insist on chatting about trips, digging for mutual friends or experiences, or similar to at least verify that I'm talking to a boater that does live in the region they claim.


----------

